# Is this site full of cheap bastards



## yusuo (Aug 28, 2012)

I mean no disrespect through the title but was just looking at the main page topics (the ones on the right) and most of them were about ways to dodge paying for legit games, discounts on legit games or way to circumvent some form of copy protection.

Just made me think is this the biggest community of cheap bastards on the internet? What do you think

And no flamming, if you cant already tell this is just for fun

And for the record, yes, yes I am


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 28, 2012)

no it's full of pirates


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 28, 2012)

Actually, I've noticed that a lot of people here are highly against piracy. But, yeah, there's no denying that the majority of the people who use loaders and flashcards use it for piracy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

I can get game for free?
I will get game for free.

Call me what you want, but times are tough bro, My money is better spent on important things in opposed to all the portable games I have pirated


----------



## yusuo (Aug 28, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> Actually, I've noticed that a lot of people here are highly against piracy. But, yeah, there's no denying that the majority of the people who use loaders and flashcards use it for piracy.


Dude I love your avatar (yoink)


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 28, 2012)

The irony is that gbatemp.net started out as a site for hosting roms.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 28, 2012)

Im with you my I-device has one paid for app on it Camera+, the remainjng 15.something gig is all pirated apps

The only reason camera+ is legit is cause I didnt know how to jailbreak yet


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 28, 2012)

yusuo said:


> I mean no disrespect through the title but was just looking at the main page topics (the ones on the right) and most of them were about ways to dodge paying for legit games, discounts on legit games or way to circumvent some form of copy protection.



I have looked into your findings and they are true. I am shocked and appalled. This community should be ashamed of itself, it's a disgrace.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Aug 28, 2012)

While this isn't a dedicated warez site it does disappoint me that the only time  that most people on the forums come out to post is when they want to play the newest game *cough* Pokemon *cough* but they can't figure put how to get past the anti-piracy on their own or just can't get the game to run. This site isn't really the worst offender though, plenty of people of people on here do buy games but when it comes down to it this is a website tied to scene-releases and flash cards.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2012)

You just noticed?


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I can get game for free?
> I will get game for free.
> 
> Call me what you want, but times are tough bro, My money is better spent on important things in opposed to all the portable games I have pirated


I hear you bro. Just started high school and my money just went whooshh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yes absolutely. Admittedly I'm a cheap bastard.

I actually prefer bought copies as opposed to pirated ones all around, but I'm a cheap bastard so if I can pirate it effectively, I'll do that instead.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

This place is full of self entitled dickheads, they expect to pirate a certain game as soon as it hits the shelves and whinge & moan if it's late.  Sure pirate but don't whine about not being able to play something because of copy protection or no one dumps a game.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> You just noticed?



No ive always noticed its only just clicked though for some reason,

And I agree with you RockHoundHigh, I hate it when a new pokemon game comes out, as much as I do like pokemon I hate the 150+ odd pages you get of noobs bitching that it wont work for them yet, regardless of it being free, Role on October and Black and White 2 lol


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 28, 2012)

What annoys me most is when people try to justify pirating with arguments like "money is tight" or "I wasn't going to buy it anyway".  At least have the decency to admit that what you are doing is wrong.


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 28, 2012)

im a pirate, and i dont give a fuck, i pirate windows, office, eveything else on my PC, and yes, i also do it for consoles. i have never ever bought 1 game for the PC xd

and movies, music, ebooks, android apps...


----------



## yusuo (Aug 28, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> What annoys me most is when people try to justify pirating with arguments like "money is tight" or "I wasn't going to buy it anyway".  At least have the decency to admit that what you are doing is wrong.


I do purchase games I like but their few and far between now a days. I dont justify what I do I know its wrong but with the amount of shovelware out there and the high prices of said shovelware, I dont really wanna go spend £50 on a game im gunna play for a few hours.
However pirating does leave you with too much choice. I have over 800 films on hard drive and never know what to watch.

What i hate is people profiting off it, like selling acekards with games, or doing pirate movies. While I do do this I never make any money off it, people give me money to cover costs of equipment (cards, dvds etc) I never charge extra for "labour" if you can call a couple of clicks labour


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in fact highly expensive, This post will cost you $100


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 28, 2012)

ill see if i can find a cracked version of your post then tom xd


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Aug 28, 2012)

yusuo said:


> However pirating does leave you with too much choice. I have over 800 films on hard drive and never know what to watch


I have the same problem with all the pirated games i have. So many of them and i never know what to play. And yes, I am a major pirate. Not really proud, nor ashamed about it, but still, Piracy has helped me with the choice of buying these games afterwards.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2012)

I am very poor. I can't afford most things and sadly have had to resort to piracy to get the minor things like video games, music, and movies.
Does that make me cheap? I don't really think so. Given the choice of food, rent, and other bills; entertainments just ends up on the back burner.
Given any chance to buy any of the software I pirated and I always choose to do so.

Can I justify my piracy? No, I have done wrong and even regret my actions.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd say it's full of expensive bastards, any PC pirate is going to need a decent machine to play any AAA game at a respectable frame rate.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2012)

Piracy does cheapen things, you appreciate things a lot more when you pay for them. I bought Sleeping Dogs, I am playing the hell out of it and finding everything I can. Had I Pirated it, I would have given up with the dull first hour of training bollocks and missed out on an amazing game.  So many games I have pirated that I've not seen the ending of because the latest "hot tits" game has been released.

This is why I hope the next batch of consoles never get hacked, sure I wont be able to play as many games but at least I can play them properly and get everything from them. Also finding something on special offer feels greater, with piracy it's "meh £10? I already played it".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 28, 2012)

I've actually stopped pirating games all together. I found myself just downloading them and never completing them. For some reason when I go out and buy a physical copy, I feel more obligated to play through it. When I was pirating games, I felt like I was just playing quick flash games on the iPhone, pick up and play then put down. Except for DQIX, I spent a lot of time in that.




Hadrian said:


> Piracy does cheapen things, you appreciate things a lot more when you pay for them. I bought Sleeping Dogs, I am playing the hell out of it and finding everything I can. Had I Pirated it, I would have given up with the dull first hour of training bollocks and missed out on an amazing game.  So many games I have pirated that I've not seen the ending of because the latest "hot tits" game has been released.
> 
> This is why I hope the next batch of consoles never get hacked, sure I wont be able to play as many games but at least I can play them properly and get everything from them. Also finding something on special offer feels greater, with piracy it's "meh £10? I already played it".




Funny, I'm like that now with the 3DS, I hope to god it never gets hacked.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 28, 2012)

well, im certainly buying my fair share of games too.
but i find myself with less and less time to actually enjoy playing my games.so whenever i play, im rushing through games and often stopping way before they're over.latest paid games i dont finish anymore are blue dragon, megaman zero 4, viva pinata and some random tony hawk game...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Funny, I'm like that now with the 3DS, I hope to god it never gets hacked.


I would like it if homebrew was somehow available for the 3DS, but not piracy tools.  Media players are my favorite type of homebrew, and something that the 3DS is lacking.  Unfortunately, homebrew and piracy almost always go together.  Team Twiizers tried to avoid that, but to no avail.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> What annoys me most is when people try to justify pirating with arguments like "money is tight" or "I wasn't going to buy it anyway".  At least have the decency to admit that what you are doing is wrong.


If i was a rich ass bastard I would buy whatever the heck I want to.
Its not justifying, its the straight up truth. I aint got money to burn on the things I pirate and dont necessarily need. So thats why its helpful. 
Its not in-decent to have a reason behind your actions.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Piracy does cheapen things, you appreciate things a lot more when you pay for them.



My sentiments exactly, I don't pirate much stuff myself as i find i actually enjoy a game a lot more if i pay cash for it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > What annoys me most is when people try to justify pirating with arguments like "money is tight" or "I wasn't going to buy it anyway".  At least have the decency to admit that what you are doing is wrong.
> ...



But piracy is indecent anyway. Piracy is wrong. Plain and simple. You're using something you never paid for. You're not entitled to that. Gaming is a luxury, not a necessity. You would be justified in your actions if you stole a loaf of bread from a grocery store to feed yourself, but applying the "I'm poor, so I pirate" argument to it is not only logically flawed, it's just weak.

I pirate because I don't feel like paying for it for one reason or another. What those reasons are, are a moot point. I'm still using a product that I didn't pay for. A product that has no bearing over my survival. I pirate games, and what I do is wrong.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 29, 2012)

I download a reasonable chunk of my stuff, like PSP games, for example. Although in truth the last game I downloaded was Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, and that's because it's never been released in a language I can understand outside of fan-made patches and translations.

However, if a game is truly worthy of my money and the price is reasonable and affordable, I will reward extensive effort put into a game with some of my extremely limited disposable income. For example, even though my PS2 is hacked (even if it's not working properly right now due to some sort of overheating issue) and as such I coul easily download the Kingdom Hearts games, I paid for legit copies because they're well put together titles, and I like to encourage that sort of effort.

On the other hand, if a game looks interesting but not so godly that I simply must have it regardless of cost, I'll pirate it if I can. If it turns out to be absolutely legendary, I'll bear the series in mind and perhaps pay for any future installments.

I also pay for all my 3DS games, but only until someone actually gets round to hacking the damn thing


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2012)

Kind of and not kind of.
I be piratin erryday but thats like just computer stuff.
When it comes to real life I have super expensive taste.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would buy games if they would be for a RESANOBLE PRICE!!
I mean 45 Euro for a 3DS game.... come on..... thats REALLY EXPENSIVE!
And when you change that in my currency its 90 KM or 60 $.
Who would give 60 $ for a 3DS game?? No one....
At least Americans get games cheaper, 40 $(60 KM or 30 Euro)
I would buy more if the price was like in America....

Well atleast there are Flashcards for DS games...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2012)

Me, personally... I pirate PC games, but I end up buying them at a later date 90% of the time. 

I haven't played a pirated DS game in at least a year.

I actually own more Vita games than 3DS games at this point.

I buy all my 360 games legit, even if they are second hand. And I'm not opposed to buying DLC if it's done correctly. 

This is still a far cry from where I was when I first joined this site. I had a strict motto of "Pirate everything, buy nothing. If I can hack it, it will be hacked."

Did I miss anything?

P.S.: Yes, I am a cheap bastard. Unless it comes from XBLA or PSN, or it's a game I have been looking forward to for months, I refuse to buy anything at full price.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 29, 2012)

The argument about gaming being a luxury rather than a necessity isn't always valid. Personally with the stress going on in my life right now, if not for the tension relief provided by firing up Monster Hunter and smashing something in the face with an anvil on a stick, I'd have gone fuckin' nuts by now. Games obviously lose effectiveness over time, so now that I've killed damn near everything in Monster Hunter Freedom Unite to the point where I have little else to achieve, the tension relieving properties are greatly reduced, hence why I downloaded the patched and translated ISO for the new version with new things to kill. That alone will keep me from snapping too badly for a few months at the least.

Trust me, while I can't speak about what's on my mind right now for legal reasons, if it wasn't for piracy giving me access to the stress relief I need to get by in life, I'd most likely have snapped at that utter bastard upstairs who plays his crappy dubstep music at max volume til 5 in the morning more or less every night. Even my industrial grade ear defenders don't drown that crap out. By playing a game I can focus on other things, like my choice of weapon in my latest quest. While I'm focussed on that, I'm NOT focussed on exactly what I'd do to that fetid son of a prostitute were I in possession of an ice pick.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

Console gaming is all bought.
But my 3ds is the only portable I buy things for, and then again. I've only bought MK7. :/

The thing with piracy is that I feel it doesnt make it any better acknowledging its wrong. Only to a personal moral point, but it doesnt soften the impact at all. 



TwinRetro said:


> P.S.: Yes, I am a cheap bastard. Unless it comes from XBLA or PSN, or it's a game I have been looking forward to for months, I refuse to buy anything at full price.


I do that too. No shame.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> The argument about gaming being a luxury rather than a necessity isn't always valid. Personally with the stress going on in my life right now, if not for the tension relief provided by firing up Monster Hunter and smashing something in the face with an anvil on a stick, I'd have gone fuckin' nuts by now. Games obviously lose effectiveness over time, so now that I've killed damn near everything in Monster Hunter Freedom Unite to the point where I have little else to achieve, the tension relieving properties are greatly reduced, hence why I downloaded the patched and translated ISO for the new version with new things to kill. That alone will keep me from snapping too badly for a few months at the least.
> 
> Trust me, while I can't speak about what's on my mind right now for legal reasons, if it wasn't for piracy giving me access to the stress relief I need to get by in life, I'd most likely have snapped at that utter bastard upstairs who plays his crappy dubstep music at max volume til 5 in the morning more or less every night. Even my industrial grade ear defenders don't drown that crap out. By playing a game I can focus on other things, like my choice of weapon in my latest quest. While I'm focussed on that, I'm NOT focussed on exactly what I'd do to that fetid son of a prostitute were I in possession of an ice pick.



Except there are, and always will be other alternatives to relieving stress. Such as going on a hike, or building something, or surviving out in the wild for a little bit as a getaway. Gaming is not needed for anything other than for entertainment.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 29, 2012)

piracy! piracy all the way!!
though i still want to have something bought. makes me feel better and it's something i actually "own."
i was never proud of my pirated games/movies/music/ebooks.

it's just easier and cheaper.

yes i'm cheap. not just in piracy too, but in other things i buy. but in times where quality is needed, i would gladly pay the price. 

for example i would buy a cheap earphones, but if they would break every month, i would rather buy something costly than having to replace them every month.
internet cafes, i would like to go to a cheap one so i can play more, but if it lags, i'd go over to those high price but better connection net cafes.
it costs me more and and far but i can play in EU, US East and US West servers in Dota 2 on highest settings. and i'm in SEA.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 29, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> What annoys me most is when people try to justify pirating with arguments like "money is tight" or "I wasn't going to buy it anyway".  At least have the decency to admit that what you are doing is wrong.




While I do agree that excuses are annoying; What is wrong and right depends on the person. You are sticking your opinions in other people's minds


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 29, 2012)

I buy indie games, I occasionally buy good but not popular titles, I pirate AAA games (with some exceptions).
This is the only way I can live with myself as a game developer and a pirate.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 29, 2012)

I will pirate to try something, If i like it I will buy it to suport the devs.
In Short:
I Get 250Gb a month, what else am I going to use it for?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 29, 2012)

I believe that a lot of members share the belief that good developers that make good games deserve to be supported for their work. That doesn't mean we always can.

I find it more annoying when some members go into a topic where someone just wants help getting their loader working properly or what have you and tell them they should just "buy the game" or take their "piracy talk elsewhere."

I mean really, if we removed all the sub-forums and topics that incites the idea of piracy, there would be far less unique visitors to the site meaning far less pennies in Captain @[member='Costello']'s and HeadHench @[member='P1ngpong']'s pocket(you know for server maintenance and competition prizes, right?not hookers and blow)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

Gaming is expensive and i'm sure that if we all have unlimited money we would be happy to go out there and buy whatever we want but we don't and thats the reality of it, feel free to bash pirates but not every one of those pirates pirate for the sake of pirating otherwise thats just stupid.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 29, 2012)

Why the fuck would I pay for something I can get for free?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

This site probably has more _poor_ bastards than _cheap_ bastards.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why the fuck would I pay for something I can get for free?



So then by that logic, someone can come to your house, steal all of your consoles, tv and everything and it's okay? Afterall, why should they pay for something if they can get it for free.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2012)

Just to let you know how cheap I am...I go to goodwill to buy old gaming equipment and rare toys to sell on eBay for a profit.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would I pay for something I can get for free?
> ...


Stealing means taking the ORIGINAL product from whoever owns it, pirating is taking a COPY of the product and using it while the original hasn't been taken or moved.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



Ya but losses are being made no matter what. Whether someone pirate's a game, that's money a developer lost. If someone stole a tv from someone who bought it, that's still money lost.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would I pay for something I can get for free?
> ...



I'm sorry. I thought we were all in the understanding that this was a joke thread. I'll just leave if you're going to act butthurt.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


There is no loss since nothing has been stolen in the first place. If I went to your house and stole your TV then you lose the TV but if I went to your house and made as copy of your TV (not possible but just follow) then do you lose your TV or do you still have your TV?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



Nah you can just leave for assuming that my post was anything resembling being butthurt.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



One pirated copy does not mean one sale lost. If that were the case, These companies would be entitled to hundreds of times the world's per-year capita (GWP).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Okay different example. For the TV thing again, instead of buying your TV, you just make a copy of the manufacturer's TV and keep it. You have that TV, and that's a loss for the manufacturer is it not? You were able to get a copy of their TV without paying anything.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


But by that logic by buying company A's TV over company B's then company B can claim it as a loss sale since they didn't sell you the TV in the first place. There is no loss sale because there was no sale in the first place.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 29, 2012)

I think we all knew that the topic was going to turn into this debate.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not cheap, just thrifty. There's a difference!


----------



## _acid_ (Aug 29, 2012)

pirating taught me how to use google effectively!


----------



## ichidansan (Aug 29, 2012)

at one point or another everyone is "cheap" whether it's because of money issues, or they just want something for less/free even if they do have money.
as stated in an earlier post, "I can get game for free? I will get game for free" that's the mentality of most of the population, just replace game for X thing. That's just the world for you. I'll admit, I've ninja'd a few games. but, when i can, I do go and get a retail copy, whether it takes me a few weeks or years, I do eventually own a hard copy of said game.
is this a justifiable reason, hardly, but it's what I do.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Stealing means taking the ORIGINAL product from whoever owns it, pirating is taking a COPY of the product and using it while the original hasn't been taken or moved.
> ...


You're an idiot.

They JUST pointed out that THERE IS NO LOSS.

When I download a song from (insert MP3 site here), absolutely NOTHING happens to the company that owns the song.

NOTHING happens to their stock of CDs, NOTHING happens to their bank accounts, NOTHING happens to their cash registers.

The thought that piracy is stealing is BULLSHIT.  They're not even in the same branch of law (or even conducted in the same courts) in the US (piracy is under civial law because THERE IS NO LOSS, theft is under criminal law because there is a loss).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Rydian said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Stopped reading. Hard to take a guy who's an asshole who speaks like he has all the answers and is never wrong, seriously.

But hey, feel free to read the rest of the posts genius where I pretty much said "yeah, okay that makes sense, I agree".


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 29, 2012)

*Keeping out of this, posted on impulse *


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh yes absolutely. Admittedly I'm a cheap bastard.
> 
> I actually prefer bought copies as opposed to pirated ones all around, but I'm a cheap bastard so if I can pirate it effectively, I'll do that instead.



For once I'm in attendance for the "I agreed with Guild McCommunist today" club.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Stopped reading.  Hard to take a guy who's an asshole who speaks like he has all the answers and is never wrong, seriously.


It's hard for me to take somebody seriously when they ignore something in a one-line post that they themselves just quoted.  If we were talking paragraph-level stuff it's easy to miss shit (you all see me do it), but seriously dude, it's like you said "the sky is brown" _a second time_ to somebody that _just_ pointed out that you were looking at the ground, not the sky.  Obviously a simple "no that's not right" didn't work the first time, I capitalized words to make sure the differences would be pronounced enough for you to notice, since it seems you skimmed over them the first time.  I was too lazy to use bbcode when holding shift was quicker.



ShadowSoldier said:


> But hey, feel free to read the rest of the posts genius where I pretty much said &quot;yeah, okay that makes sense, I agree&quot;.


Yeah, I opened the quote in a new tab before those happened and then went back to it and posted, my bad.  Since I was in a new tab at the full post thing I didn't get the "new posts" notice box thing.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would I pay for something I can get for free?
> ...


He wouldn't even be mad.


----------



## Generation 16 (Aug 29, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > The argument about gaming being a luxury rather than a necessity isn't always valid. Personally with the stress going on in my life right now, if not for the tension relief provided by firing up Monster Hunter and smashing something in the face with an anvil on a stick, I'd have gone fuckin' nuts by now. Games obviously lose effectiveness over time, so now that I've killed damn near everything in Monster Hunter Freedom Unite to the point where I have little else to achieve, the tension relieving properties are greatly reduced, hence why I downloaded the patched and translated ISO for the new version with new things to kill. That alone will keep me from snapping too badly for a few months at the least.
> ...



1) I live in the roughest area of the city, which regretably is out of my control right now. Going for a walk is a dumb idea, trust me.

2) What precisely am I meant to build on my budget? I have no facilities to be doing anything of the sort.

3) Just because alternatives exist doesn't mean my reliance on video games is any less valid. For me, video games are the best way to deal with my rage before it overpowers my mind and takes me on another whirlwind tour of the British legal system. I know what I'm doing is technically illegal but under the circumstances it's the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Damian666 said:


> im a pirate, and i dont give a fuck, i pirate windows, office, eveything else on my PC, and yes, i also do it for consoles. i have never ever bought 1 game for the PC xd
> 
> and movies, music, ebooks, android apps...



Heh, i'm just like you then :-p


----------



## jax604 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldnt say im cheap, maybe to an extent. Not sure if anyone else do this but, I usually pirate games to "test" if its worth buying, if it is then i go pick up a physical copy of that game.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

I balance it out.

Buy the good games that have collector editions etc.
Download the lesser good games but burn them on high quality media.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to pirate, but not as much anymore. The occasional retro game, and sometimes a DS game. Now, about deals. Who doesn't love them? If I can get a game for cheaper than normal, I go for it. What's wrong with saving a bit of money? Steam is a safehaven for anyone looking to get a cheap game.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

As it is i left my massive piracy bad habit a year back, but i'm still a cheap bastard going for deals, deals, deals!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> I used to pirate, but not as much anymore. The occasional retro game, and sometimes a DS game. Now, about deals. Who doesn't love them? If I can get a game for cheaper than normal, I go for it. What's wrong with saving a bit of money? Steam is a safehaven for anyone looking to get a cheap game.



I'm mostly in this boat nowadays.

I rarely pirate music now with Spotify. I mean it has its downsides (like ads) but it's so much more convenient than lugging around a 30GB music collection like I used to. Nowadays I just log in to Spotify on any computer and I have my large playlist to listen to.

For games, I only pirate the odd PC game nowadays. Like I pirated New Vegas but ended up buying it on a Steam sale. I pirated Oblivion but eventually uninstalled it. I pirated Puzzle Quest 2 and that's still there and played. But PSP, DS, and Wii games haven't been pirated in a long time.

I've gotten worse for movies and TV shows though now that I have a laptop. I end up watching a lot of TV and stuff on it. Like I just tore through the entirety of Modern Family in like a week. I don't really feel as bad though since I would probably catch them On Demand or on reruns otherwise. Movies, if it's good then I will feel bad, but I don't pirate many I consider throwing my money at.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 30, 2012)

cheap bastard from argentina says hi!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2012)

Cheap or poor, I guess it's interchangable in my case.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2012)

I pirate what I can mostly. I have literally NO income (not 16 so can't get a job) apart from about £100 a year from birthday and Christmas. Now if I went out and bought every game that I liked the look of I'd be broke in a matter of weeks. 

That said there are a few personal exceptions I have.

>I have donated over £75 to charity through Humble Bundles over the last year. I would much rather help a charity than feed a large money-grabbing company that is just churning out yet another sequel.

>If I really enjoy an Indie game and have put over about 5-10 hours into it I will buy the game to support them. Though this rarely happens nowadays as it seems everyone is out to create the next Minecraft and the overall quality of Indie games has dropped IMO.

>I own 119 games on Steam, some bought, some gifted, some from bundles, but I believe that is better than some pirates I have heard of who have never bought a thing.

>I will NEVER pirate a Valve game. I just have a lot of respect for the company and absolutely love the games they produce. I am still waiting to buy HL2: ep2 and keep having to restrain myself from pirating it. (Though there's no rush with playing it before ep3 I guess )


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 30, 2012)

Nowadays I just pirate DS games.
Even though I don't have much money, I always save up for that latest PS3 game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2012)

If it's worth buying, i'll buy it. Simple.
Tons of games in my Steam library. Hell if I play most of 'em but they deserved to be bought, haha.

Console/handheld games are the same. Even if I pirate them i'll still buy them if they're good. Valkyria Chronicles being one of the best examples, I beat it and ran out to EBgames to buy it right after. (not that they had it, but it was the thought that counts >_> bought it online later).

But yeah i'm a cheap bastard, I pirate any game I can first and wont buy it unless I love it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2012)

PC and Android I go pretty much completely legit now.

Handheld and consoles I'll pirate for, but I 1) don't play much anymore, and thus don't pirate; 2) pretty much have everything for them I want already.

Unless they're franchises I'm a big time fan of - Halo, for example, I'm in completely.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to pirate quite a bit for the PC but I'm really getting sick of torrents and no online and shit so I just buy my games during Steam sales now. 

Android, I do it here or there but most of the time I'm dissatisfied and uninstall before 24hours are up anyway.

Wii, I did a burst of piracy and I still have a few more games to get to but its mostly just to hold me over till next year, then ill get a Wii U and Ouya and they should keep me busy for a year or two.

3/DS, EEEHHHHHHH, I played the shit out of Kid Icarus (the only reason its in my sig is because I'm looking for people to play with still >_>)  and KH is pissing me off with its stupid sudden difficulty curve so I haven't been playing much of it lately, I sold my flashcart like... 2 months or so ago, I got great cash (50 bucks! Over double of what I payed for it!) since the person I sold it to was unable to purchase one thanks to paypal. So that has hulted completely.

Welp, that's my blog entry for the day... oh wait...


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't pirate games anymore 
http://gbatemp.net/blog/1/entry-8226-i-dont-pirate-games-anymore/


----------



## YayMii (Sep 6, 2012)

I tend to pirate just because I can. Since my Wii is softmodded and I have a DStwo, I don't buy games for either of them (some games I wish I did, just to support/encourage the developers *looks at Retro Game Challenge*). Instead I spend most of my money on PS3 or 360 games.
On PC, I tend to pirate games because I only have a Macbook Air and don't feel inclined to spend money on games it'll barely run. For less graphics-demanding games, I usually get them just because they're on sale or in bundles and end up treating them with the so-called "piracy syndrome".


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 23, 2012)

I pirate hentai games, Buy all PS3 games, Buy all 3DS games, and just hit 150 games count on Steam.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 24, 2012)

More about music and less about games, I've downloaded songs and bought the album if I liked it. Example: I got into In Flames by listening to downloaded tracks and I've bought nearly every one of their CD I could find after a few years. Then again that was when I had money.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm a cheap bastard, I'm not bought one game, movie, program, music CD since I got the internet installed at my house. Exceptions - 3DS games, becasue there's no way to play the backups, and I hope as hell the Wii U is not hacked for quite a while if not for ever.

Oh yea, I did buy Minecraft, nice game and supporting the dev.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 29, 2012)

I notice that a lot of things I pirate I usually already own or buy later.

In some situations, piracy is a stance against obviously bloated prices, as obviously there are some things that aren't needed to be priced so highly.

I personally think that a good tactic on the piracy situation when working against it is distributing content with option of donation. This is only a theory though, and may differ from person to person. If the person respects the content enough, they will pay you, and they can pay you however much they want. Maybe you'll get paid a lot if someone really likes it. It's a method I'm going to use when releasing my music.

Companies and customers need to have a steady line that they can agree on, or else this is what happens.


----------

